# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  I have hard OCD (нужна подружка вегетарианка псих)

## Ваня :)

(сейчас - Киев, позже - может, другая страна)

Я не знаю, как составить єтот текст и о чем тут рассказьівать...

Привет...! Меня зовут Ваня. И у меня мозги набекрень... Все дело в обсессивно-компульсивном расстройстве. Не только в нем, но меня из жизни вьібило именно оно. Если у тебя есть расстройства психики, возможно тьі уже знаешь и об ОКР. Каким оно бьівает. В том смьісле, что оно у меня чуть пожестче, чем у Леонардо Ди Каприо и Девида Бекхема.

Расстройство у меня начало бьістро развиваться в 24 года. Несколькими годами спустя весь мой круг общения сузился до странньіх людей на єтом сайте и кассиров в супермаркете. Хотя, я не могу нормально общаться даже здесь - расстройство ставит ограничения. Я изолирован от общения не только в реальной жизни, но и в сети. Такая вот форма одиночества.

Мне сейчас 35. Только не спеши меня ассоциировать с єтой цифрой. Мне обьічно на вид дают на 7-8 лет меньше. А в голове мне точно не 35. Я раньше говорил, что 24. Теперь, кажется, 21. Насчет ментальности и моральньіх штучек... Не знаю, то ли я сам по себе такой, то ли єто все из-за расстройства... В общем, все, что тьі сльішала из сказок про Ивана-дурака, єто все про меня... С девчатами дружил до 24-25-26 лет (не могу вспомнить). Здесь ключевое слово "дружил". Дурацкая история. Потом расскажу. После развития расстройства подружки у меня больше и не бьіло.

Таких, как тьі по подсчетам должно бьіть 35 на планете. Какая-то часть из них, возможно, знает русский. А может кто-то даже украинский язьіки? Єто врят ли. Английский? Немецкий? Норвежский? Учитьівая тематику сайта, тьі очень даже можешь тут очутиться. Я не знаю, что о тебе сказать... Скорее всего, у тебя тоже есть психическое расстройство, которое развилось в детстве или ранней молодости. Которое вьібило тебя из жизни. Дальше расскажи о себе сама... Кстати, если тьі бездельница, єто даже неплохо...!

Сейчас я хочу максимально снизить симптоматику и пожить несколько годиков нормально. Дружить с тобой. Я тут в свои 35 учиться надумал. Я не знаю еще где точно. Может и от тебя зависеть. Тьі можешь бьіть из любой точки мира. Если с перспективой реальной встречи. Я здесь ищу дружбу для реального мира.

Пиши на [email protected] или сюда в личку. Но личку я иногда закрьіваю, когда ухожу на время с форума. А e-mail должен еще года полтора работать. А потом - по обстоятельствам.

Рано или поздно самоубиваться мне все равно прийдется. К єтому нужно относиться с пониманием. А пока мьі можем to have fun.

Фоточка. Хотел сейчас сделать селфи "как есть". Без мейк-апа и в пижаме. Но мне для єтого нужно провести много манипуляций. Типа, вьікладки фото на другой сервер, вставки сюда ссьілки. Єто мне пока сложно. Через e-mail будет проще. Здесь в теме "Ваши фото" єтого раздела форума есть неудаляемая фоточка. На 13-й странице, верхнее цитированное сообщение. Єто для первого ознакомления...

P.S.: я о-о-очень медлительньій и дерусь ногами по ночам. И кричу. И моторньіе тики у меня есть. Но зато все держу в порядке и чистоте...!

----------


## Ваня :)

Блин! Никто так и не ответил. Вообще никто.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, вот тебе будущая жена, лови) 
Гражданка Австралии Сабрина Хэйр мечтает о том, чтобы Россия стала новым домом для неё и её семьи. 25-летняя девушка пытается остаться в Сибири на протяжении последних четырёх лет, из которых два года она уже посвятила изучению русского языка. В планах – начать фермерское дело в Алтайском крае, чтобы производить качественные продукты питания. Однако пандемия коронавируса внесла свои коррективы: получить студенческую визу, благодаря которой австралийцы находятся на территории страны, стало почти невозможно. У Сабрины осталось два с половиной месяца, по истечении которых ей придётся вернуться обратно в Австралию. Только вот там её ничего не ждёт. Старую ферму и все вещи она продала ради новой жизни в России. 

На днях Сабрина, которая уже успела стать популярным блогером на YouTube, записала видеообращение к президенту России Владимиру Путину с просьбой помочь её семье. Ролик набрал десятки тысяч просмотров и свыше 450 комментариев. Заметили его и «Вести Новосибирск». Корреспондент встретился с девушкой и узнал, почему её семья решила покинуть Австралию, и что так сильно привлекло жителей тёплой страны в снежной Сибири.

----------


## Remarque

https://www.nsktv.ru/news/obshchestv...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Remarque

Гражданка Австралии Сабрина Хэйр мечтает о том, чтобы Россия стала новым домом для неё и её семьи. 25-летняя девушка пытается остаться в Сибири на протяжении последних четырёх лет, из которых два года она уже посвятила изучению русского языка. В планах – начать фермерское дело в Алтайском крае, чтобы производить качественные продукты питания. Однако пандемия коронавируса внесла свои коррективы: получить студенческую визу, благодаря которой австралийцы находятся на территории страны, стало почти невозможно. У Сабрины осталось два с половиной месяца, по истечении которых ей придётся вернуться обратно в Австралию. Только вот там её ничего не ждёт. Старую ферму и все вещи она продала ради новой жизни в России. 

На днях Сабрина, которая уже успела стать популярным блогером на YouTube, записала видеообращение к президенту России Владимиру Путину с просьбой помочь её семье. Ролик набрал десятки тысяч просмотров и свыше 450 комментариев. Заметили его и «Вести Новосибирск». Корреспондент встретился с девушкой и узнал, почему её семья решила покинуть Австралию, и что так сильно привлекло жителей тёплой страны в снежной Сибири. 

«Мы всей семьей надеялись, что сможем жить в России и стать гражданами (с ударением на второй слог – прим.ред.) этой замечательной страны. Мы хотим открыть ферму в Алтайском крае и производить продукты питания, которые мы можем продавать, чтобы семьи могли иметь действительно хорошую еду для своих детей. Моим родителям пришлось вернуться в Австралию, чтобы продать там нашу ферму. А потом случилась пандемия COVID-19, и Россия закрыла свои границы, и они не смогли вернуться к нам. Они уже полтора года не могут видеть своих детей и внуков», - рассказала Сабрина. 

Сейчас вместе с Сабриной живут её брат и сестра, зять и трое племянников. Родители находятся в Турции, где ждут, когда границы снова откроются. Они буквально остались заперты с другой стороны вдали от родных. Но девушка не унывает и верит, что воссоединение семьи и окончательный переезд в Россию – просто вопрос времени. 

«В Австралии мы всей семьёй занимались фермерством. Но там сложно заниматься только фермерством. Работали параллельно по другим специальностям. Я была менеджером на почте, а отец, брат и зять – строителями. Впервые в Россию мы приехали лет десять назад. В Новосибирске появились друзья. Потом мы несколько раз приезжали сюда, чтобы помочь им строить дома. Не ради денег, а просто, чтобы помочь. Вообще, мы хотели начать всё сначала в Новосибирске, но потом съездили на Алтай. И это была настоящая любовь! Мы с семьёй решили, что хотим переехать в Россию. Продали ферму, продали все вещи. Забрали с собой только то, что поместилось в чемодане», – поделилась своей историей австралийка.

Также Сабрина пояснила – почему их семья решила заниматься фермерством в Сибири. Их не пугает даже холод. Привычное для австралийцев тепло – не так уж и важно, уверяет она. 

«Алтай - не только красивое место, но и экологически чистое. Для нас это важно. Вообще, когда люди в Австралии говорят слово «ферма», они имеют в виду не то же самое, что жители России. Там не надо волноваться о погоде сильно. Самый трудный сезон – лето. Но здесь – это зима. Нужно привыкнуть думать наоборот. Всё, что обычно для нас – необычно для русских людей. Там на ферме мы разводили и червяков, это нормально для Австралии. Здесь, прежде всего, мы планируем выращивать коров, свиней и куриц. Мясо. А дальше – посмотрим, что будет выгодно. Возможно, овощи и фрукты. Я очень люблю яблоки. Может, их будем выращивать. А также разводить пчёл, продавать мёд. И травы для чая», – мечтает Сабрина. 

Сейчас сибирские австралийцы живут на деньги, которые они заработали на родине. А трудиться в России они не могут: для этого нужна другая виза. Сейчас Сабрина и её родственники – студенты языковой школы в Бердске. Из-за коронавируса уроки проходят по скайпу, поэтому они на время смогли остаться в Новосибирске. 
В языковой школе, где обучается Сабрина и её родные, корреспонденту «Вести Новосибирск» пояснили, что раньше такие образовательные организации, имеющие лицензии, могли приглашать студентов для изучения русского языка на длительные курсы, и визу можно было продлевать без выезда из страны. Но с февраля 2021 года вступило в силу новое постановление, по которому иностранным гражданам приглашение могут выдавать только вузы. Языковые школы теперь могут приглашать только на курсы, которые длятся не более трёх месяцев. Причём без возможности продления визы.

«Теперь мы не можем получить новую визу, потому что мы не можем все учиться в университете. Из-за коронавируса всё сложно. У нас осталось примерно два с половиной месяца. Надеемся найти способ остаться. Сейчас мы пытаемся получить визу для высококвалифицированных специалистов. Но ещё неизвестно, получится ли», – произносит с грустью австралийка.

О своей жизни в Австралии Сабрина вспоминает с теплотой. Но возвращаться обратно не хочет. 

«Когда ты приезжаешь в Россию, ты ожидаешь, что эта страна будет старомодной. А потом оказывается, что это не так! Россия очень современная, большая и сильная страна. Мы удивились, как быстро всё меняется здесь. Когда только приехали сюда, рядом с местом, где мы живём, были одни поля. Теперь там новые дома. Очень быстро! Когда люди живут в Новосибирске, они не замечают, что всё меняется. Для нас это хорошо. Мы можем видеть, что у России очень светлое будущее. Есть возможности, всё становится лучше!», – отметила девушка.

Австралийку особенно впечатлило то, как в России ценят семью и культурные традиции. Она твёрдо решила – именно здесь должны вырасти её дети. Правда, Сабрина ещё не замужем и малышами не обзавелась, но искренне надеется в будущем встретить свою вторую половинку. Разумеется, в России.

----------


## Ваня :)

Вот так я буду выглядеть!



А кроме цветочков еще дреды!!!! Круто же????

Но где же моя подружка? И самбука?

----------

